# Second Timer - Colonoscopy & Endoscopy Tomorrow - A Little Scared...



## WaysideRickNJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey all,First time poster, long time lurker here. I'm a 27 year old guy who has suffered from what seems to be IBS-D for the past 6 and a half years. 5 years ago, I had my first sigmoidoscopy, followed shortly by my first colonoscopy. I don't remember any discomfort from my first go-around, and was diagnosed with IBS-D in June 2001. My GI prescribe Lomotil and Bentyl as maintenance meds. After 3 years of taking the Bentyl religiously, I stopped the medication as I hadn't made any progress. I've learned to suffer throug D spells, realize my triggers and avoid them when I can, and life had been somewhat better until this past summer.After getting married in April, my wife spend the better part of two weeks in the hospital due to gall stones and pancreatitis. One near-death experience later, and one gall bladder short, she is fine, but my symptoms returned and my wife asked that I go get checked out. I sought out a new GI, found one that was highly recommended by my sister, an RN in the hospital where I'll be spending my Saturday morning tomorrow. He suggested that we do both the colonoscopy and endoscopy in one day, I reluctantly agreed.Unfortunately, I broke the cardinal rule for having a medical procedure, I started reading the internet (oops!) Horror stories of waking up mid-procedure are now stressing me out to the point of a D spell (while I'm at work no less). I've got my TriLyte (lemon-lime), Sprite, Boullion, Baby Wipes, and reading materials ready to go and am ready for the prep, which was undoubtedly the worst part last time. That in mind, are there any ays that I can cope with my anxiety both tonight and tomorrow morning (my procedures begin at 8:00 AM)?Should I ask that they give me a sedative like valium or the like to calm my nerves prior to the procedure? Should I just suck it up and deal with it?Any insight would be greatly appreciated.-Rick


----------

